# sorry, but they don't get much nicer than this....



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321071252339


----------



## Greg M (Feb 17, 2013)

Smithsonian quality for sure.


----------



## vincev (Feb 17, 2013)

Dave Marko might bid on it.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey Vince where ya been? I was contemplating finding the Crown Point obituaries online........


----------



## jkent (Feb 18, 2013)

%&%*^&$#%$#*^) I MISSED IT! And I was watching that one too. But no my wife had me washing %$#&%$^&( dishes when it ended. I can't believe I missed it.



P.S. Do you think they'll relist it?


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 18, 2013)

*?*

What was it?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2013)

relisted!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321075307352


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 18, 2013)

*id understand*

If it was a milsco Pogo or lobdell... Somethings need to just be buried out in the back yard!..2000 yrs from now then it will be a Smithsonian piece!


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 18, 2013)

Aunt Becky must need rent money pretty bad with some of the crap she's tryinng to sell.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 19, 2013)

well, at least it doesn't have a sawed off seat tube attached like usual...


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 26, 2013)

Damn, no one's bought this thing yet?  Now it's appearing on my Ebay "feed" page.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 26, 2013)

Can't believe that beautiful piece of bicycle history for sale by Aunt Becky the Sawzall Queen didn't sell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2013)

seems aunt b has turned a new leaf. Maybe we should all chip in and buy her a new apron or something...?


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 26, 2013)

It's back, the saddle that will not go away.  Please someone buy it & put it out of it's misery:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-Tro...443?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac3e4bc53


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2013)

Har to believe that that was actually a saddle at one time.... hum, gives me an idee'er...


----------

